#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  > [報到] 新獸報到~!!

## 凱薩雷斯龍

^ 0^~大家好~!我是新來的!

雖然已加入幾天了，但這兒還是滿陌生的~

so我需要一個導遊來帶領我這個新獸更進一步

認識"狼之樂園"，所以以後還請各為多多指教~^^!!

----------


## 薩爾拉斯特

歡迎呀~把這當自己家來玩~~= w =

不介意的話我來當你導遊~遊山玩水~吃喝玩樂~追趕跑跳"碰"(被拖出去打

啊...亂了...先泡杯茶給你~

總之~歡迎來到狼版~!= w =

----------


## 夜月之狼

歡迎來到狼之樂園！

那個頭像是某網站用的青龍圖？XD

只要多接近，相信很快就熟起來了哦。^^

啊，雖然這隻不是玄武兄，但還是我們可愛的版龜。請一定尊重牠，別誤踩哩───XD

那，祝君愉快囉！

----------


## 野狼1991

恩~歡迎阿XD
中國龍?恩...少見XD
來玩就要見見玄武兄啦XDDDD

----------


## 彌星-帆

歡迎啊  櫃檯在那邊 請自行去詢問(被打  

總而言之...歡迎 : )

----------


## 蝕狼

歡迎阿~~~

小獸是一名藥師=ˇ=，不嫌棄我帶你去參觀好了~(拿藥袋)

歡迎來到這^^

屬於獸人的地方~

----------


## 凱薩雷斯龍

> 歡迎來到狼之樂園！
> 
> 那個頭像是某網站用的青龍圖？XD
> 
> 只要多接近，相信很快就熟起來了哦。^^
> 
> 啊，雖然這隻不是玄武兄，但還是我們可愛的版龜。請一定尊重牠，別誤踩哩───XD
> 
> 那，祝沒錯~!我的頭像是某網站的青龍圖!因為我自己的頭像在設計中~完成時我就會換掉了^^!祝君愉快囉！






> 歡迎阿~~~
> 
> 小獸是一名藥師=ˇ=，不嫌棄我帶你去參觀好了~(拿藥袋)
> 
> 歡迎來到這^^
> 
> 屬於獸人的地方~


我也很高興能發現這個網站~也很高興認識你這問藥師~^0 ^!!

----------


## 凱薩雷斯龍

請問櫃檯在哪邊?!沒看到耶!!^^


> 歡迎啊  櫃檯在那邊 請自行去詢問(被打  
> 
> 總而言之...歡迎 : )

----------


## 黑月影狼

唷~
本狼也是最近加入的~
話說原本只是因為稅前無聊想說在奇摩搜尋狼的資料逛逛
不小心就發現這個樂園嚕
許多東西都令人臉紅心跳呢>//<

----------


## 犽太

呵呵~歡迎加入狼之樂園~ 

假如要導遊的話~ 

請先說一聲~ 

本龍會算您會員價的~

----------

